# Dual Buffer System for BLD



## CxCxC (Jun 7, 2016)

Do dual buffer systems exist in BLD?

I tried to make one for corners that was analogous to R2 but I couldn't.

Does a method already exist that uses two buffers?


----------



## h2f (Jun 7, 2016)

There are always 2 buffers in 3bld: one for edges and one for corners.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 7, 2016)

Well, the only time that most people may consider using it is if it can be used to streamline cycle breaks for example if 3 of your corners are on UF buffer but the the rest can be used for DF then if the know that cycle they may use that.


----------



## CxCxC (Jun 7, 2016)

h2f said:


> There are always 2 buffers in 3bld: one for edges and one for corners.



Actually, I meant 2 buffers for the corners only.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 7, 2016)

Daniel Beyer used to use a buffer and a "helper-buffer" for corners. It was basically a dual buffer system. If the buffers were A and B then he would cycle A to B to wherever the piece in B went, then B to A to wherever A went.

I may not understand the process fully, but I remember him talking about it.

So yes, a double buffer method of that sort does exist.


----------



## CxCxC (Jun 8, 2016)

cmhardw said:


> Daniel Beyer used to use a buffer and a "helper-buffer" for corners. It was basically a dual buffer system. If the buffers were A and B then he would cycle A to B to wherever the piece in B went, then B to A to wherever A went.
> 
> I may not understand the process fully, but I remember him talking about it.
> 
> So yes, a double buffer method of that sort does exist.



Was that method completed? I mean was it full-proof, I wanted a method would be a better 'R2'. I was thinking of using DRF and DLF as buffers and shooting from a buffer to the opposite slice. That way, I would have been able to by-pass those nasty R-slice algs. of R2 but maybe now, I would have to learn BH only, it seems. I tried to create that dual buffer system but as I am just starting out, I was not able to overcome that parity and layer-off set problems that easily  but after learning a concrete method for corners {BH/tuRBo}, I may try again.......

{I can currently, fluently use M2 and tuRBo for the edges}


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 11, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Well, the only time that most people may consider using it is if it can be used to streamline cycle breaks for example if 3 of your corners are on UF buffer but the the rest can be used for DF then if the know that cycle they may use that.


That's floating buffers. I think he's talking about a different concept


cmhardw said:


> Daniel Beyer used to use a buffer and a "helper-buffer" for corners. It was basically a dual buffer system. If the buffers were A and B then he would cycle A to B to wherever the piece in B went, then B to A to wherever A went.
> 
> I may not understand the process fully, but I remember him talking about it.
> 
> So yes, a double buffer method of that sort does exist.


Oh. Didn't know Daniel already came up with that. Now it's called the Orozco method

@CxCxC 
I'm not sure how your system works. Can you explain in more detail?


----------

